
Escher Eye ReAnimation (WebGL) - epsylon
http://www.vill.ee/escher/
======
epsylon
See also his previous eye shader:
[http://www.vill.ee/eye/](http://www.vill.ee/eye/)

------
gleenn
Super creepy but also really cool to see (no pun intended).

------
peji1985
Reflection is so amazing. The WebGL has a bright future.

